# bios' for manitoba provincials



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

I just had this Idea tossed in my lap by one of the sports editors here in Winnipeg, kind of a trial run of sorts. I need a list of anyone, coaches included who would be willing to participate in a media guide for provincials at the mts center. If produced, the guide would be printed as a special insert in the friday edition or editions (depending on the collaboration of the two editors of the major papers in the city.) just before provincials. If this works out well a second and third call for national competitors for this summer that are attending the national events may be asked for. I would normally say pm me but this list I hope will get very extended and I'm hoping people seeing others post up will do the same. Hey ed I don't know if you will back from down under yet or not but I hope you will participate regardless most abam members still consider you one of our own. The same goes for you Mr Hird just because you attend school in the wild rose country your still considered a Manitoban.

a couple people have approached me wondering why the regional and the mica results were not in the papers. the answer is simply this when the national results are finalized as with the mica results a list will be printed in the papers with all Manitoba archers placings. Both editors agreed posting non finalized results could create confusion and would not be in the best interest of the sport.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

this is going better then expected  I'm not looking for you to put your bio online just indicate your interest. one of the city sports writers will help us actually write the bio but their not going to make an effort if we won't meet them half way.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Do we have a date for this one yet? If not, when are they gonna pull the plug and just have it at Heights or Heartland?


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Xs24-7 said:


> Do we have a date for this one yet? If not, when are they gonna pull the plug and just have it at Heights or Heartland?


Ed the likely hood they will pull the plug is slim none of the clubs were willing to step up and host the provincials. This is el presidente's baby right now and an opportunity to have a permanent home for the provincials for the for see able future. Where I've been kept in the loop, all I know is sometime during April depending on the moose and their playoff success


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

well that leaves them the 6th or the 13th for the shoot in apr then.

the 20th has a shoot in birtle and the agm ( hay great planing there)
27 is RR shoot.

would they think of holding it on a sat?

Reed


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Its going on too late for me to want to shoot it. Once I setup for outdoors, thats it. No more indoors. There will be several of our top shooters who will have already shot an Outdoor Major by then!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

bigdawg said:


> Its going on too late for me to want to shoot it. Once I setup for outdoors, thats it. No more indoors. There will be several of our top shooters who will have already shot an Outdoor Major by then!


Ok come on just slap some big arrows on there and fling away:tongue:

Reed


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Thats just plain stupid. A permanent home...where we dont know day to day when our provincial championships are being held...where all our best archers are away shooting outdoors...where we have outdoor events at home scheduled...how is anyone to take this seriously...


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

*would you*

ok reed ,bigdawg and ed before this thread gets totally hijacked, are you guys willing to have your bio's done for a media guide yes or no. Reed your right that one of the dates being tossed around is the sixth and I believe the 26th if either of those dates don't come through I hate to say it but no Provincials this year. Now before everyone jumps down the boards neck on this, remember no club has stepped forward to even offer to host the provincials What I find surprising is that the indoor provincials is probably the best attended event but everyone was waiting for someone else to pick it up. in Allan and Richs' defence they have both recently,ran as well as participated in the event. With school and final exams it could be questionable that Allan would even be able to participate this year, but will regardless. As for myself I don't belong to any clubs only to Abam and this year I've shown my support by ensuring the media has had a steady supply of good and reliable supply of stories and scores. Reed you held/organized the 3d indoors in Brandon the Selkirk club ran and held a parallel event to every event held on the calender. One club that sticks out in my mind here in the city that has not supported the indoor season other than some members showing up at events held by other clubs is Northern lights. For that matter they haven't supported or hosted any abam event in recent history other than their own league night and maybe a bingo. Here is a short list of clubs that all Manitoba competitive archers should give a big Thank You to. In no particular order Interlake archers, Tenex, Red River archers, Selkirk archers and bow hunters and the Minnedosa Archery club, I almost missed the OCN, without these clubs there would have been no indoor season. I've heard talk on at of how a few do for the majority of the work and the bulk sit back and reap the rewards of the others work it's time other clubs step up and shoulder some of the weight. Ed I rank you in with Red River and Tenex and the others You've given to this sport for numerous years and when you return I know you will continue to give. Bigdawg I'm not sure whether or not you belong to a club or not, but I have seen both you and jay roc doing your best to help out new archers at different events. To the rest of you, it's time to step up the others have already paid forward now your turn the rich's, allan's and reed won't be around forever, and unless someone new steps up the indoor schedule as we know it will be gone. and that is my rant for the day


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Xs24-7 said:


> Thats just plain stupid. A permanent home...where we dont know day to day when our provincial championships are being held...where all our best archers are away shooting outdoors...where we have outdoor events at home scheduled...how is anyone to take this seriously...


Ed, I understand your frustration I agree that the archers most likely to win the provincials will probably moved out doors already. This is year one at the mts center, maybe the one and only year. when you get back to the peg if your willing, I know I am, organize the 2009 provincials the way their suppose to be ran
:wink:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

cdhunter said:


> ok reed ,bigdawg and ed before this thread gets totally hijacked, are you guys willing to have your bio's done for a media guide yes or no. Reed your right that one of the dates being tossed around is the sixth and I believe the 26th if either of those dates don't come through I hate to say it but no Provincials this year. Now before everyone jumps down the boards neck on this, remember no club has stepped forward to even offer to host the provincials What I find surprising is that the indoor provincials is probably the best attended event but everyone was waiting for someone else to pick it up. in Allan and Richs' defence they have both recently,ran as well as participated in the event. With school and final exams it could be questionable that Allan would even be able to participate this year, but will regardless. As for myself I don't belong to any clubs only to Abam and this year I've shown my support by ensuring the media has had a steady supply of good and reliable supply of stories and scores. Reed you held/organized the 3d indoors in Brandon the Selkirk club ran and held a parallel event to every event held on the calender. One club that sticks out in my mind here in the city that has not supported the indoor season other than some members showing up at events held by other clubs is Northern lights. For that matter they haven't supported or hosted any abam event in recent history other than their own league night and maybe a bingo. Here is a short list of clubs that all Manitoba competitive archers should give a big Thank You to. In no particular order Interlake archers, Tenex, Red River archers, Selkirk archers and bow hunters and the Minnedosa Archery club, I almost missed the OCN, without these clubs there would have been no indoor season. I've heard talk on at of how a few do for the majority of the work and the bulk sit back and reap the rewards of the others work it's time other clubs step up and shoulder some of the weight. Ed I rank you in with Red River and Tenex and the others You've given to this sport for numerous years and when you return I know you will continue to give. Bigdawg I'm not sure whether or not you belong to a club or not, but I have seen both you and jay roc doing your best to help out new archers at different events. To the rest of you, it's time to step up the others have already paid forward now your turn the rich's, allan's and reed won't be around forever, and unless someone new steps up the indoor schedule as we know it will be gone. and that is my rant for the day


it's not the problem of the club hosting it, well maybe that is some of the problem, but have a place to hold it is the problem. Ron as *****ed for years that he did not like the turnys and they were a pain in the ass. It costs our club $700 to rent the room for 3d shoot, no way we could do the provincals with 30 shooters. Dauphin held the provinclas twice and so it portage. that is when Abam had traveling butts and if you could get a range you could have the shoot. Right now only heights or heartland are in any position to hold the shoots ike provincals. I think that the idea of holding it as the MTS cernter is great, it was made a little short notice ( ie the date screw up) We coudl scrap it for this year and concentrate on the shoot for next year with you doing the PR :wink we really need to get you into the exec you do have some good ideas and you arn't as jaded as Ed or I:tongue

I could do a bio for you, but I am not that exceting of a person

Reed


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I am certainly willing to do a bio for the event(if it happens) Let me know what you are looking for and I will get it too you ASAP. If it is the 6th I wont be back, but any weekend after that I will be there.
I have always been one to step up, and when I am back I will once again be doing what I can. Anyone who knows me knows I am passionate about archery, and I am more motivated than ever to be involved. I have let my name stand as a member of the FCA Directors, and hopefully will rejoin the FCA executive as VP of Events and Services. I will also be-co chairing the organising committee of the 2008 Canadian Target and field nationals. I have a lot of things that I would like to see happen, and hopefully we can take steps to get things moving in a positive direction. 
Reed, can you email me the details for the AGM and the shoot in Birtle. If I can find a bow to shoot I will be at the 3-D, and if not, I will be at the AGM anyway.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Xs24-7 said:


> I am certainly willing to do a bio for the event(if it happens) Let me know what you are looking for and I will get it too you ASAP. If it is the 6th I wont be back, but any weekend after that I will be there.
> I have always been one to step up, and when I am back I will once again be doing what I can. Anyone who knows me knows I am passionate about archery, and I am more motivated than ever to be involved. I have let my name stand as a member of the FCA Directors, and hopefully will rejoin the FCA executive as VP of Events and Services. I will also be-co chairing the organising committee of the 2008 Canadian Target and field nationals. I have a lot of things that I would like to see happen, and hopefully we can take steps to get things moving in a positive direction.
> Reed, can you email me the details for the AGM and the shoot in Birtle. If I can find a bow to shoot I will be at the 3-D, and if not, I will be at the AGM anyway.



email sent

Reed


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

thanks Reed


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Xs24-7 said:


> If I can find a bow to shoot I will be at the 3-D, and if not, I will be at the AGM anyway.


If your stuck for a bow for the day Ed to shoot brittle, fear shouldn't yell to hard about me lending you the Silverado. Just need to know what size mods. Word of warning short ata 31.5 " I'm sure some one will help you out if you feel the need for a hoyt or mathews. Will you be bow less upon your return home or will your possessions still be in transit?


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

My present employer repoed my bows on the weekend as I return home soon. Thanks for the offer CD, but I am sure I can track something down. I have some new toys on order. From the looks of it the AGM is in Winnipeg and conflicts with Birtle, so unfortunatly I dont think I will be able to shoto the 3-D.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

no Problem Ed it'll be good to see you back in the peg. Are you going back to the depot on regent or no? 

Ok I was at the phone booth tonight to watch an oldtimers game made a few observations.
1. with the length of the rink we can get away with shooting an "a" line only provided there is enough butts available.

2. Security is tight with more than enough space for bow cases excreta.

3. No shooting net required. the glass is more than high enough to stop stray arrows.
4. space behind shooting line might be tight (standard hockey rink is 85' wide) 

5.No line of site for rogers magic timer, score board is to high along with most of the other visual display units

6. Mikee moose for the saftey of the mascott please keep him locked up. The kids may love him but so will all the 3d shooters:wink:

7. There is lots of covered parking with easy access to mts center without having to use portage ave for building access.

overall a good home for this years provincials, I'll wait till there over before I give my opinion about it being a permanent home.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I havent decide what I am gona do when I get back...but something about being an unemployed 29 year old living in my inlaws basement doesnt sit well with me, so I will be hard at work finding work when I get home...
Do we have a date for Provincials yet?
(btw...does anyone know the replacement cost for a panel of glass in the "phone booth"?"


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Xs24-7 said:


> I havent decide what I am gona do when I get back...but something about being an unemployed 29 year old living in my inlaws basement doesnt sit well with me, so I will be hard at work finding work when I get home...
> Do we have a date for Provincials yet?
> (btw...does anyone know the replacement cost for a panel of glass in the "phone booth"?"



should know by the 28th

Reed


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

I was just reading about the set up for provincials by cdhunter. 

I still don't agree with the idea of "no shooting net is required".

I am sure that the people at the MTS Center would not appreciate the glass taking the blow for a missed arrow. I doubt any will miss, but you have to plan for the what's if's in order to have a proper fool proof event. If the MTS Center is cool with paying for the replacement of the glass then it's no problem, but I doubt they are going to agree with that.

I feel we should still look for netting for this event.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

lets get a date for the event first we're have already gone past the point where they said they would give us a new date I've tried being patient and promoting patience, but the rumblings have become a roar. If no date with in forty eight hours it's time to pull the plug and call this thing toast.
a big thank you should be sent out Mano and Jeff for their efforts but this just wasn't meant to be. With no clubs willing to host the provincials this has been an uphill battle. Even the media is feeling frustrated. In Winnipeg spring is slow for sports not knocking the moose but with playoffs still weeks away no football or baseball covering rumors just doesn't cut it for the a good local event is what they felt they needed and for archerys sake would have been a big boost. Lets hope we get a date before tommorow or some one to stick a fork in it.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

thought we were soposed to here today on the new date.

Jay if dad shoots you are right we will need the net:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

cdhunter,

I don't know what you have heard, but Heights and Interlake were ready and willing to hold the provincials and the ABAM knew that. They just felt like it would be an excellent idea to shoot at the MTS Center, but it is obvious that the idea was mentioned at a meeting, and without thought of proper netting, time and everything else, they jumped up and said, "YA GREAT! LET'S DO IT!"

After hearing that we couldn't have it on the original date, I have no idea why they couldn't have just said, "alright we tried but failed. Let's just use Heights like originally offered".

Which is one of the reasons why, purhaps, at the AGM when positions are being voted, others could possibly not vote the current people as I feel the ABAM needs some restructuring and fresh blood....and possibly an old face who never seems to disappoint when holding an Exec. Position. :wink:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Jay said:


> cdhunter,
> 
> I don't know what you have heard, but Heights and Interlake were ready and willing to hold the provincials and the ABAM knew that. They just felt like it would be an excellent idea to shoot at the MTS Center, but it is obvious that the idea was mentioned at a meeting, and without thought of proper netting, time and everything else, they jumped up and said, "YA GREAT! LET'S DO IT!"
> 
> ...


maybe thats the reason that ABAM choise to have the agm on the same date as a shoot at the other end of the provence. Of course they will say that that date was picked prior to birtle picking that date as a shoot, but they forgot to post that on the web:wink:

course I am a couple of coffe into the day and I may not be thinking straight:tongue:

Reed


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

cdhunter said:


> no Problem Ed it'll be good to see you back in the peg. Are you going back to the depot on regent or no?
> 
> Ok I was at the phone booth tonight to watch an oldtimers game made a few observations.
> 1. with the length of the rink we can get away with shooting an "a" line only provided there is enough butts available.
> ...


Does the MTS center not have movable boards etc... similar to the saddledome for instance ... where you can push the side boards back ..generally 20 or so feet .... that can potentially give ya 40 extra feet behind the line (realistically thou about 30 ....)

I for one wanna see this go off fantastically ...would be a giant leap for our sport in Canada


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Jay said:


> cdhunter,
> 
> I don't know what you have heard, but Heights and Interlake were ready and willing to hold the provincials and the ABAM knew that. They just felt like it would be an excellent idea to shoot at the MTS Center, but it is obvious that the idea was mentioned at a meeting, and without thought of proper netting, time and everything else, they jumped up and said, "YA GREAT! LET'S DO IT!"
> 
> ...


when I talked to Jeff Hawley at the start of march he said that no club had stepped forward that was roughly the second week of march and Mano had already had a request in for the mts center. I spoke to Ron later in the week and he said that if no one spoke up his club at heights was going to put in to host the event. To the best of my knowledge at that point and time interlake had not made an offer to host. I understand Manos' decision to go with the mts center and the original date set by true north, but we were suppose to have a new date by good friday, obviously didn't happen. At that point a decision should have been made to move or cancel the event. Unfortunately canceling the event has it's own complications due to standings for the best overall indoor archer awards and possibley government funding just guessing on my part. when I last talked to Mano earlier this week he said there was no plans to cancel the event. I mentioned to him people,myself included have been discussing this here on at and his response was" I don't go on at" and he sounded a little peturbed that the topic was even being discussed. 

I agree that some new blood is needed on the board. I'm not how ever going to bash or discredit those currently serving. last years agm needed to be held multiple times before they could even achieve a quarm in order to hold elections. I myself would and will welcome back ed with open arms his experience will be a great asset to the existing board. But even with the addition of new blood, unless the membership is willing to indicate what direction they would like the association to go in we are in the same place we are now! Now I've given this some thought and openly say I think Jeff Hawley has done a good job with the events portfolio, but as of right now I'm going throw my hat into the ring for vp of events. The only reason I chose events is I feel that I fit that portfolio the best of whats available. If the membership feel the need to create a media portfolio I would go for that instead. I guess what I'm saying is that in order to be more effective at what I do for abam it would help to be part of, rather than a lone wolf on the outside. Reed I blame you for this you kept giving me a push and now I've jumped in with both feet


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

looks like it is at heights on teh 13th of Apr.

going to be a busy weekend, 3d in mooseman on sat adn fita one in wpg on sunday:wink:

Reed


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

cdhunter said:


> when I talked to Jeff Hawley at the start of march he said that no club had stepped forward that was roughly the second week of march and Mano had already had a request in for the mts center. I spoke to Ron later in the week and he said that if no one spoke up his club at heights was going to put in to host the event. To the best of my knowledge at that point and time interlake had not made an offer to host. I understand Manos' decision to go with the mts center and the original date set by true north, but we were suppose to have a new date by good friday, obviously didn't happen. At that point a decision should have been made to move or cancel the event. Unfortunately canceling the event has it's own complications due to standings for the best overall indoor archer awards and possibley government funding just guessing on my part. when I last talked to Mano earlier this week he said there was no plans to cancel the event. I mentioned to him people,myself included have been discussing this here on at and his response was" I don't go on at" and he sounded a little peturbed that the topic was even being discussed.
> 
> I agree that some new blood is needed on the board. I'm not how ever going to bash or discredit those currently serving. last years agm needed to be held multiple times before they could even achieve a quarm in order to hold elections. I myself would and will welcome back ed with open arms his experience will be a great asset to the existing board. But even with the addition of new blood, unless the membership is willing to indicate what direction they would like the association to go in we are in the same place we are now! Now I've given this some thought and openly say I think Jeff Hawley has done a good job with the events portfolio, but as of right now I'm going throw my hat into the ring for vp of events. The only reason I chose events is I feel that I fit that portfolio the best of whats available. If the membership feel the need to create a media portfolio I would go for that instead. I guess what I'm saying is that in order to be more effective at what I do for abam it would help to be part of, rather than a lone wolf on the outside. Reed I blame you for this you kept giving me a push and now I've jumped in with both feet


your welcome:tongue:

Reed


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> Does the MTS center not have movable boards etc... similar to the saddledome for instance ... where you can push the side boards back ..generally 20 or so feet .... that can potentially give ya 40 extra feet behind the line (realistically thou about 30 ....)
> 
> I for one wanna see this go off fantastically ...would be a giant leap for our sport in Canada


Possibly mike. How ever I think we would want to keep the boards in place for security purposes, if not the mts center would probably prefer it with playoffs going on. It would save them time setting the rink back up for game time.


Right now the biggest snafu is getting a date, the later the date gets pushed back the less likely that the provicial big guns will show, as they would have moved outdoors by then. It would really suck if the Canadian indoor champion for the current year lives in your back yard but can't commit because of a major outdoor event conflicts with the date why would they change their setup for one event preform poorly because of it, then change right back to their outdoor setup and have to start from square one all over again. It saddens me how such a great opportunity can fall into disaster on such a short period of time. Its almost as if they really would prefer if we moved on, but are humoring us for fear of political backlash. By not honoring the terms of the loan and being told to pay up for not honoring terms.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Reed said:


> looks like it is at heights on teh 13th of Apr.
> 
> going to be a busy weekend, 3d in mooseman on sat adn fita one in wpg on sunday:wink:
> 
> Reed


did you receive an email on this ?


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

cdhunter said:


> Possibly mike. How ever I think we would want to keep the boards in place for security purposes, if not the mts center would probably prefer it with playoffs going on. It would save them time setting the rink back up for game time.
> 
> 
> Right now the biggest snafu is getting a date, the later the date gets pushed back the less likely that the provicial big guns will show, as they would have moved outdoors by then. It would really suck if the Canadian indoor champion for the current year lives in your back yard but can't commit because of a major outdoor event conflicts with the date why would they change their setup for one event preform poorly because of it, then change right back to their outdoor setup and have to start from square one all over again. It saddens me how such a great opportunity can fall into disaster on such a short period of time. Its almost as if they really would prefer if we moved on, but are humoring us for fear of political backlash. By not honoring the terms of the loan and being told to pay up for not honoring terms.


ya that blows about the dates .... 

I dont think it would affect security any ... same access to the lower outter bowl would exist. 
Arena switchover would take about 8 hours on either side effectivly 3 days with the 2 day event ...not so good for hockey playoffs unless the moose are away for the weekend... ...protective mats then wooden covers for the ice surface ...its not like you would be putting down woodchips and dirt for a monster truck or rodeo event ...basically you would turn it into a basketball arena .... the only hiccup i see might be the ice to boards ..... Some arenas i have seen or worked in... the boards can be taken off the just above the puck board level (orange stripe at surface) and stands moved back ... I am fairly convinced the MTS center has this capibility as I seem to recall some Figure skating and Curling events hosted there And i dont recall seeing the hockey boards.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Good know the date...hopefully I can get something setup and ready to shoot....thanks to CD for running for a position...now to get Reed to put his hand up for secretary...


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Xs24-7 said:


> Good know the date...hopefully I can get something setup and ready to shoot....thanks to CD for running for a position...now to get Reed to put his hand up for secretary...


hey Ed we can always put Reeds hand up for him:welcomesign::welcomesign: :becky:


----------



## Rosco (Nov 21, 2007)

2008 Provincial Archery Championships‏ 
From: ABAM ([email protected]) 
Sent: March 28, 2008 3:54:24 PM 
To: ABAM ([email protected]) 

The recent rush of entertainment bookings and sport playoff schedules have made the MTS centre unavailable. We are re-scheduling this event for April 13, 2008 at Height's Archery.



Registration starts at 8AM, first arrow at 9AM. 

Pee wee $5.00 / All others $15.00 

FITA 18M / 20 ends of 3 arrows (60 total)

To register please call or email the ABAM office.



We apologize for any inconveniences this change may have caused.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Xs24-7 said:


> Good know the date...hopefully I can get something setup and ready to shoot....thanks to CD for running for a position...now to get Reed to put his hand up for secretary...



only if they move the meetings about 2 hours closer:wink:

Reed


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Reed said:


> only if they move the meetings about 2 hours closer:wink:
> 
> Reed


how about Headingley it's closer:wink: we've already submitted your nomination for you


----------

